# Kochen lernen ab 225



## Thamann (14. Januar 2009)

Grüßt euch,

ich habe mit meinem DK folgendes Problem ich stecke beim kochen 225 fest, und weiß auch wo es weiter geht.
Nun aber zu meinem Problem ich habe meinen Ruf für den Blutsegeladmiral geskillt und bin in Gadgetzan nu Feindselig und kann den Koch nicht weiter skillen.
Wie kann ich das am besten wieder rückgängig machen?
Oder gibts ne andere möglichkeit Kochen weiter zu lernen?

Bin im moment 1433/3000 Feindselig


----------



## Dalmus (14. Januar 2009)

Dir bleibt nur die Möglichkeit Deinen Ruf wieder zu pushen.


----------



## Xtremchen (14. Januar 2009)

Da wird dir nichts anderes übrig bleiben. Hättest vorher skillen solln und dann erst den Titel der Blutsegelbukaniere holn. Und was sich reimt ist gut.


----------



## Thamann (14. Januar 2009)

Ja aber gibts ne schnellere methode den ruf wieder zu pushen als mobs für 1 rufpunkt zu killen


----------



## Avalanche (14. Januar 2009)

/delete


----------



## Tikume (14. Januar 2009)

Oh mann, wie ich diese Threads liebe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (14. Januar 2009)

4v4l4nche schrieb:


> Um Kochen weiterzuskillen musst Du erst eine Koch-Quest in Tanaris machen.


fail



Thamann schrieb:


> Ja aber gibts ne schnellere methode den ruf wieder zu pushen als mobs für 1 rufpunkt zu killen


Ja, gibt es... die Befreiungsquest in DM Nord.


----------



## Mollari (14. Januar 2009)

Ab dem Patch heute bekommt man bei den Fraktionen wieder den vollen Ruf, auch mit Level 80. Es ist zwar immer noch eine Heidenarbeit, aber zumindest ein wenig leichter geworden.


----------



## Thamann (14. Januar 2009)

Mollari schrieb:


> Ab dem Patch heute bekommt man bei den Fraktionen wieder den vollen Ruf, auch mit Level 80. Es ist zwar immer noch eine Heidenarbeit, aber zumindest ein wenig leichter geworden.



Patch heute? Ich zock jetzt schonm 3 stunden und seh nix von nem Patch


----------



## Dalmus (14. Januar 2009)

Thamann schrieb:


> Patch heute? Ich zock jetzt schonm 3 stunden und seh nix von nem Patch


Womit dann auch Deine Frage überflüssig sein sollte.^^
scnr


----------



## Brainfreeze (14. Januar 2009)

Hai,
Du kannst vor Beutebucht/Gadgetzan usw. Stoffe + irgendwelche Handwerkswaren wie Farbstoff abgeben.
Vor Beutebucht gibts für 40 Seidenstoff und 4 roten Farbstoff 500 Ruf bei Beutebucht und 250 bei allen andren Goblinfraktionen.
Habs mit Seide gemacht da Magiestoff bei uns viel teurer ist/war.

mfg Brainfreeze


----------



## Thamann (14. Januar 2009)

Brainfreeze schrieb:


> Hai,
> Du kannst vor Beutebucht/Gadgetzan usw. Stoffe + irgendwelche Handwerkswaren wie Farbstoff abgeben.
> Vor Beutebucht gibts für 40 Seidenstoff und 4 roten Farbstoff 500 Ruf bei Beutebucht und 250 bei allen andren Goblinfraktionen.
> Habs mit Seide gemacht da Magiestoff bei uns viel teurer ist/war.
> ...



Nice weißt du auch wo genau ich den für Gadgetzan find ?


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (14. Januar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Oh mann, wie ich diese Threads liebe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Biste kein Moderrator mehr???
d[-.-]b


----------



## Brainfreeze (14. Januar 2009)

Der für Gad müsste nördlich davon stehen, richtung Tausend Nadeln.
Glaub da sinds 40 Magiestoff und 4 Fluxus, keine Ahnung welchen, einfach in der Datenbank nach Magiestoff suchen, da müsstest du es irgendwo finden.

mfg Brainfreeze


----------

